# Problemi durante la compilazione dei driver ati

## 1111The-rockeT1111

Salve a tutti! Come qualcuno abbia gia dedotto ho dei problemi con la compilazione dei driver della ATI (che sinceramente fanno cagare), scusate il mio sarcasmo!!  :Very Happy:  Vorrei fare dei complimenti agli sviluppatori di gentoo, perchè secondo il mio punto di vista è la distribuzione più affascinante nell'ambito di linux, perchè sinceramente le ho provate  tutte, ed è prprio per il fatto che questa distro è ridotta letteralmente quasi all'osso

, quindi si è liberi di metterci quello che ci pare è piace anche durante la fase di installazione, e non parliamo delle opzionalità del kernel, che ficata ragazzi!!! vabe, torniamo a noi, perchè se no finisco a scriverci un libro di complimenti  :Very Happy: 

Eseguendo il comando # xorg-x11, ad un certo punto,( leggevo una rivista e perchè ci vuole parecchio tempo per installare tutti i pacchetti) il ciclo si ferma ed esce una bella scritta in rosso : 

                    ------------------------------ ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY -------------------------------------

                    LOG FILE="var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_ati-drivers-8.471.3-7009.log"

                    open_wr:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/null.gcda

                    open_wr:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/null.gcda

                    open_wr:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/null.gcda

                    open_wr:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/null.gcda

                    open_wr:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/null.gcda

Provo a ridigitare #emerge ati-drivers, il ciclo comicia bene, ma quando ha inizio la compilazione, scappa fuori questo errore. Probabilmente, ho mancato qualche opzione durante la ricompilazione del kernel, forse perchè l'ho configurato manualmente, quindi, visto che ho avuto il primo approccio con gentoo la settimana scorsa, sicuramente ho mancato qualche dettaglio, durante la configurazione del kernel. Ma non è tutto!  Dopo che ho eseguito il comando #emerge xorg-x11, lo script del riavvio del sistema, si blocca completamente, dandomi i seguenti errori:

Dependency info is missing! Pleas run

# /sbin/depscan.sh

to fix this

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

Provo ad eseguire ./depscan.sh entrando nella cartella di sbin e facendo ./depscan.sh, ma non succede niente, sempre la stessa storia. Adirittura dopo il riavvio manuale, anzichè il nome dell'host mi esce (none). Mah   :Confused:  non lo so prprio ragazzi, ho provato a vedere un po da per tutto, ma niente. Naturalmente grazie per l'aiuto!!

----------

## Tigerwalk

aggiungi la riga seguente al file /etc/portage/package.use

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers -sandbox -usersandbox
```

riprova l'emerge dei drivers

oppure riprova l'emerge scrivendo così:

```
FEATURES="-usersandbox -sandbox" emerge -av ati-drivers
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *1111The-rockeT1111 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti! Come qualcuno abbia gia dedotto ho dei problemi con la compilazione dei driver della ATI (che sinceramente fanno cagare), scusate il mio sarcasmo!!  

 eccone un altro che ha scoperto l'acqua calda...  :Twisted Evil:  Malvenuto nei dannATI e benvenuto in gentoo.

Tra l'altro l'emoticon corretto per il sarcasmo è 

```
:twisted:
```

Mentre mi cospargo mestamente di cenere il capo e mi accingo ad inchiodare i legni sulla porta della sala mensa mi chiedo: stai compilando da gentoo od in chroot da una live?

Se stai cercando di installare da knoppix per esempio devi seguire il suggerimento di Tigerwalk è l'unica soluzione possibile.

Quanto al kernel ti consiglio di usare genkernel (opzione --menuconfig/--gconfig e via dicendo, c'è un manuale) e modificare solo le opzioni per l'hardware od aggiungere quello che ti serve in netfilter sulle prime.

Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che sia il caso di installare gentools e lanciare revdep-rebuild dando uno sguardo al thread sui problemi di upgrade per expat java e compagnia.

----------

## 1111The-rockeT1111

Ok, per quanto riguarda i driver della ati, mi sembra che si siano installati, anche se, mi è venuto un dubbio per quanto riguarda il file /etc/portage/package.use, cioè questo file non esisteva nemmeno, l'ho creato io e ci ho messo la stringa: x11-drivers/ati-drivers -sandbox -usersandbox, poi, prima ho provato a fare #emerge ati-drivers e di conseguenza mi ha dato lo stesso problema, ma eseguendo #FEATURES="-usersandbox -sandbox" emerge -av ati-drivers, sembra che l'installazzione sia andata a buon fine, ma chi sa    :Rolling Eyes:  rimane solo il fatto che ora la tastiera è configurata "us" e soprattutto qual (none) al posto del nome dell'host, che mi sta prprio rompendo i testicoli   :Evil or Very Mad:  gurdate!!

Comuqnue gentoo l'ho installato dal cd minimale, x86, e la compilazione dei driver l'ho eseguito da gentoo non da chroot e,non volglio usare il genkernel perchè, soprattutto quella volta ho prvato ad inserire le opzionalità del frambuffer, dopodichè ho dovuto rienstallare il sitema perchè grub non riconosceva la stringa del comando : kernel. Ed ogni volta che ci ho provato con il genkernel, l'installazione è sempre finita male. Invece per quanto riguarda la configurazione manuale, nel menuconfig, ci ho messo solo le cose essenziale come il tipo del file delle partizione, il PCI-bus, le periferiche usb, opzione del dual core ecc... mah .........

Non so prprio  cosa fare ora, cercherò di risolvere il problema del (none), ringrazio ampiamente, un qualsiasi tentativo di aiuto da parte vostra !!  Qualsiasi problema, lo posto qui !!

----------

## djinnZ

Primo chetati e posta con meno ansia. Maggior rispetto per la nostra vituperata lingua madre sarebbe auspicabile ma nel frattempo, tanto per cabiare, una prece.

Genkernel è utile per scamparsi la noiosa sequenza del compilare installare moduli e kernel e dire a grub di configurarlo e ti da la certezza che parti da una configurazione di base valida. Ovviamente va configurato.

Per la configurazione della tastiera ed altro inizia a dare uno sguardo in /etc/conf.d ed a /etc/rc.conf ma ricorda che un problema un thread, è questa la regola qui.

Ti ripeto che hai necessità di lanciare un revdep-rebuild e spero che hai usato lo stage3-i686 o lo stage3-amd64 non stage3-x86 e selezionato il profilo corretto.

----------

## 1111The-rockeT1111

Si hai ragione in effetti, andavo un pò di fretta quando scrivevo, a tal punto da non accorgermi di quel "si siano"   :Razz:  , piuttosto, cerca di non mangiarti le virgole, perchè potresti far capire una cosa per un' altra   :Wink: 

Comunque, il portage e quello giusto, revdep-rebuild l'ho ridigitato mille volte, avendo consultato il topic che mi hai consigliato, ovvero quello dell'apgrade di expat java ecc... il portage e quello i686-latest.tar.bz2,per quanto riguarda il profile ho lasciato quello predefinito. Forse l'unica cosa che devo fare è ricompilare il kernel con l'installazione del genkernel!!!

Poi piano piano comincero a smanettare, perchè sinceramente non vedo l'ora che gentoo funzioni ed abbia un interfaccia grafica, in modo che posso cominciare a scoprire in pieno tutte le sue caratteristiche. Ah, poi sono curioso di sapere se nel grub.conf è necessario mettere l'opzione doscsi visto che ho l'hd SCSI ed il sistema non ha problemi nel riconscere queste periferiche??

Ok: ho rienstallato gentoo, con il genkernel, e mi sembra che le cose da allora vanno meglio!! comunque mi risulta un piccolo problema con portage:

[blocks B   ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash -3.2_p33),   :Shocked: , naturalmente ho provato ad eseguire emerge --unmerge portage, ma è apparso l'avviso che il sitema sarebbe stato seriamente danneggiato,(una mossa stupida), poi consultando vari topic, ho provato ad eseguire vari comandi, tra qui :

#emerge =apps-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1  poi di nuovo emerge portage, ottenendo il solito risultato del blocco fra i pacchetti shells/bash e portage poi

#emerge -1va =app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1

#emerge -va1 app-shells/bash

[ RISOLTO ] ok!!!!!  sono riuscito ad aggiornare portage, con il semplice comando:

# echo "=apps-shells/bash-3.2-p33" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

#emerge portage

Per ora è tutto, adesso cercherò di aggiornare il sistema, ed installarci alri componenti, se qualcosa posto su questo topic!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

